
Hetzner Cloud Volumes in beta - cedricziel
https://www.hetzner.com/news/10-18-cloud-volumes/
======
ptman
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18241894](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18241894)

------
Hetzner_OL
Thanks @cedricziel for posting our good news. Here's some more information.

Hetzner Online will soon be offering a new cloud product, Hetzner Cloud
Volumes, to the public. Hetzner Cloud Volumes offer highly available and
reliable storage space for Hetzner Cloud servers.

Today, Hetzner announced that users can participate in the month-long beta
test and use Volumes to scale up the storage on their Hetzner Cloud servers.
For the beta test, participants can use up to 10 Volumes, each with a maximum
of 100 GB.

Since each Hetzner Cloud server allows users to mount as many as five Volumes,
this tool will allow participants to quickly grow your storage by creating new
Volumes within seconds.

When the beta test is over, users will continue to have access to their
Volumes. A Volume will cost only €0.04/GB per month. So 100 GB will cost users
a €4.00 a month. The minimum size will be 10 GB and the maximum is 10 TB. And
since the tool allows users to adjust Volume sizes in 1 GB increments,
customers will only buy the exact amount of storage that they'll need.

"This is really a great opportunity for customers to make themselves heard,"
said Christian Fitz, Head of Marketing. "Participants in the beta test will
get the first crack at using this product, and in turn, we at Hetzner Online
hope to gain feedback and make it even better."

There's more information about the beta test on Hetzner Online's website
[https://www.hetzner.com/news/10-18-cloud-
volumes/](https://www.hetzner.com/news/10-18-cloud-volumes/) and on their
customer wiki
[https://wiki.hetzner.de/index.php/CloudServer/en#Volumes](https://wiki.hetzner.de/index.php/CloudServer/en#Volumes)

New customers will need to make an account and have it authenticated first.

For more information on Hetzner Cloud, see:
[https://www.hetzner.com/cloud](https://www.hetzner.com/cloud)
[https://accounts.hetzner.com/login](https://accounts.hetzner.com/login)
[https://wiki.hetzner.de/index.php/CloudServer/en](https://wiki.hetzner.de/index.php/CloudServer/en)
[https://docs.hetzner.cloud/](https://docs.hetzner.cloud/)
[https://github.com/hetznercloud](https://github.com/hetznercloud)

\--Katie, Marketing, Hetzner Online

